# The Game on CW



## carandru (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey anybody here watch The Game?  I LOVE LOVE LOVE that show.  I have watched it faithfully from the first season and I COULDN'T WAIT for Melanie and Derwin to get back together.

I'm so mad that they are back together this season, but now they have to deal w/ Derwin's baby drama.  Lol, can't a couple just be happy?  I guess that wouldn't make for good television.

I can't wait to see what happens this season.  And I hope this isn't the last season, although I'm sure CW has no thought of keeping this for season 4.  They did move it to Friday night when ummm no one actually watches tv, lol.  I'm glad I have DVR or else I wouldn't see it either :-(

P.S. I love everything about Tia's look!  Her looks on and off the show are beyond flawless.  I need to figure out what's she wearing.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 10, 2008)

I like this show a lot as well.  But I really miss Girlfriends.  I loved that show!


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 8, 2008)

I am OBSESSED with this show! Derwin is so sexy it kills me, and I love Tasha Mack.  I just watched tonight's episode.  Do y'all think Kelly and Jason will get back together? And how is Malik having an orgy party when he is married to Robin Givens? The CW better keep this show on!


----------



## carandru (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG....what? I haven't watched tonight episode!!! *runs to DVR*


----------



## aziajs (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_Derwin is so sexy it kills me..."_

 
I love Derwin too.  

Okay, I loved the show last season.  This season hasn't been that great but I think it's getting better, or at least I hope.  I just want to know who that doctor is that Melanie was jumping on when they showed clips from the upcoming episodes.  I re-wound the Tivo like 4 times to see him.  What a cutie.


----------



## carandru (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol, I know.. It' seems like all my fav shows are getting worse.  I'm so mad Derwin has a baby on the way too!  Mel is acting like she can't take it so she needs to back out now. After I waited a whole seanson for them to get back together too


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love Derwin too.  

Okay, I loved the show last season.  This season hasn't been that great but I think it's getting better, or at least I hope.  I just want to know who that doctor is that Melanie was jumping on when they showed clips from the upcoming episodes.  I re-wound the Tivo like 4 times to see him.  What a cutie._

 
YES! I peeped the good doctor too...where does whoever cast this show find these cuties at?!


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Lol, I know.. It' seems like all my fav shows are getting worse.  I'm so mad Derwin has a baby on the way too!  Mel is acting like she can't take it so she needs to back out now. After I waited a whole seanson for them to get back together too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah that baby mama drama is going to drive Mel crazy.  But for real if I was her, I wouldnt leave "ding dong's" fine ass either.  Lord watching that show gets my juices flowing! LOL


----------



## carandru (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_Yeah that baby mama drama is going to drive Mel crazy.  But for real if I was her, I wouldnt leave "ding dong's" fine ass either.  Lord watching that show gets my juices flowing! LOL_


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 8, 2008)

I third the Derwin sexyness.

I missed last nights epi. I didnt think I would like this show, but a few months back when i was sick it was on And i was too lazy to change it and Ive watched it ever since.


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 15, 2008)

So, what will happen now? Y'all think Mel is really sick of Derwin? How many episodes until they get back together?


----------



## carandru (Nov 17, 2008)

ARRRGH, I sooooo knew they were going to break up again. Melanie was tripping out about his baby a little tooo hard.  And I understand it, but come on now, that's his kid!  Like when she said "your baby is more important than me!", I thought "DUH!!! How did you NOT know that?"  Would you really want to be w/ a man who didn't feel that way about his kids?  She just keeps thinking Je'nay instead of thinking baby.  If she is/was really serious, they all need to sit down and figure out how this is going to work.  I mean, Je'nay is not going anywhere as long as this baby pops out.

And they probably won't get back together before the season is over. But, I hope they do b/c I will not be surprised if this is the LAST SEASON
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

And Kellly knows damn well she still wants Jason.  She better stop tripping and let Jason come back. That cheap skate learned his lesson.


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope this show doesnt go off, or at least if it does can another network pick it up?! Its a great show, and so different from any other show on tv (as far as WOC go) I am not a fan of Jason, and I think Kelly is (rightfully so) completely done with him.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 18, 2008)

i love this show. i often forget it's on since it's on a friday night but my bff texts and reminds me ;-)
i think it's funny and VERY underrated. it should be on a good night like a thursday or a wednesday. i have never thought rick fox was sexy until he go on this show..............


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I like this show a lot as well. But I really miss Girlfriends. I loved that show!_

 
i know!!!
i despise BET but i do watch the reruns on there on the weekends. i LOVED that show. joan and miah were my favorites


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 18, 2008)

I love that show! I too patiently waited for Mel & Derwin to get back together and now all the drama, ughhh..but I think the Jason and Kelly thing is so saddd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BUT I think he is sooooooo friggin hot!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_ARRRGH, I sooooo knew they were going to break up again. Melanie was tripping out about his baby a little tooo hard.  And I understand it, but come on now, that's his kid!  Like when she said "your baby is more important than me!", I thought "DUH!!! How did you NOT know that?"  Would you really want to be w/ a man who didn't feel that way about his kids?  She just keeps thinking Je'nay instead of thinking baby.  If she is/was really serious, they all need to sit down and figure out how this is going to work.  I mean, Je'nay is not going anywhere as long as this baby pops out._

 
Right.  She is acting so crazy.  I really would have expected more maturity from her.  I understand why she is upset but she needs to grow up and stop being so silly and selfish.


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 11, 2009)

YES!!! BET is picking up The Game! From the shows twitter:

A Tweet just went out on The Game’s Twitter that they have reached an agreement where NEW episodes of the show MAY BE kicking off on BET next year:
_CBS Paramount and BET have reached a deal with the canceled CW Series The Game.
less than a minute ago from web_
_The first hurdle has been crossed for new epsiodes of the show to be produced for BET. Now actor and producer contracts must be worked out.
half a minute ago from web_
_# There are still a lot of particulars that need to be worked out but CBS Paramount has agreed to license the show to BET._
_# If everything continues to work out then new episodes of The Game will likely air in the fall of 2010 on BET_


_I am SO happy!  
_


----------



## aziajs (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_YES!!! BET is picking up The Game! From the shows twitter:

A Tweet just went out on The Game’s Twitter that they have reached an agreement where NEW episodes of the show MAY BE kicking off on BET next year:
CBS Paramount and BET have reached a deal with the canceled CW Series The Game.
less than a minute ago from web
The first hurdle has been crossed for new epsiodes of the show to be produced for BET. Now actor and producer contracts must be worked out.
half a minute ago from web
# There are still a lot of particulars that need to be worked out but CBS Paramount has agreed to license the show to BET.
# If everything continues to work out then new episodes of The Game will likely air in the fall of 2010 on BET


I am SO happy!  
_

 
Awesome Friday news!  I love The Game.  I am so glad that they are bringing it back.  We need a show like that on the air.


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 12, 2009)

im so happy the game is coming back !!! it sucks because i never got into the show until they started showing re-runs on bet .. and i watched all the episodes on youtube to keep up with everything and then before i knew it CW dropped the show....

Is Janya's baby really derwins ??? is kelly and Jason getting back together ... & i miss Tasha and TT lol


----------



## belle89 (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_im so happy the game is coming back !!! *it sucks because i never got into the show until they started showing re-runs on bet ..* and i watched all the episodes on youtube to keep up with everything and then before i knew it CW dropped the show....

Is Janya's baby really derwins ??? is kelly and Jason getting back together ... & i miss Tasha and TT lol_

 
At the bolded: me too, 

I used to watch the show religiously then fell off for some reason. When it was moved to Friday night, I never caught it. If it does indeed come back, I'd be ecstatic. I can only see the same episodes on BET so many times.


----------

